# Bots are they really out of control....



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I personally do not use them, but I have been thinking about them. This had me thinking. Does the auto refresh feature violate the terms of use in the app? Has anyone ever actually asked support or the warehouse about using them on non-rooted phones?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, amazon isn't banning for using bots so I guess it's ok to use them. But just remember that if a bot picks up a 2-hr block that you don't want and you forfeit it, you lose 2 hours out of the total 40 hours allowed for each week.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

uberer2016 said:


> Well, amazon isn't banning for using bots so I guess it's ok to use them. But just remember that if a bot picks up a 2-hr block that you don't want and you forfeit it, you lose 2 hours out of the total 40 hours allowed for each week.


This is not true. I drop about as many blocks as I actually work and am still able to do 40 hours a week. Dropping a block does not count against your 40 hour cap.



Hambone said:


> I personally do not use them, but I have been thinking about them. This had me thinking. Does the auto refresh feature violate the terms of use in the app? Has anyone ever actually asked support or the warehouse about using them on non-rooted phones?


I really don't think Amazon cares about the bots. At the Prime Now warehouse in Miami, drivers will have bots running while waiting at the warehouse. Leadership here definitely doesn't care.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Im thinking about the auto refresh. I dont think I will ever be ok with just auto accepting blocks.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Basmati said:


> This is not true. I drop about as many blocks as I actually work and am still able to do 40 hours a week. Dropping a block does not count against your 40 hour cap.
> 
> I really don't think Amazon cares about the bots. At the Prime Now warehouse in Miami, drivers will have bots running while waiting at the warehouse. Leadership here definitely doesn't care.


That's strange. I need to test it out again. I guess I will start botting too if forfeited blocks don't count against my total hours worked.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> That's strange. I need to test it out again. I guess I will start botting too if forfeited blocks don't count against my total hours worked.


The forfeited blocks counting against you only lasted like 1 week. Think too many WH Managers *****ed to corporate when they lost workforce because noone knew about it


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

According to Amazon if you are caught using the program to get blocks you are automatically deactivated no second chance.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Movaldriver said:


> According to Amazon if you are caught using the program to get blocks you are automatically deactivated no second chance.


I have never seen any communication from Amazon even suggesting that bots were not allowed.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> According to Amazon if you are caught using the program to get blocks you are automatically deactivated no second chance.





Basmati said:


> I have never seen any communication from Amazon even suggesting that bots were not allowed.


I'm not using a bot, but I agree .. when & where did they actually say it's not allowed?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I'm not using a bot, but I agree .. when & where did they actually say it's not allowed?


They didn't. A lot of folks conflate root with bots.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> They didn't. A lot of folks conflate root with bots.


so it's against their policy to have a rooted phone, but not a bot to get blocks? from what i've read, you can put a bot on a rooted and non rooted phone.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Why would they deactivate people using bots? As long as the job is done, they don't care if you use a bot or have fast fingers.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> so it's against their policy to have a rooted phone, but not a bot to get blocks? from what i've read, you can put a bot on a rooted and non rooted phone.


It is actually against their policy to have a rooted phone now, but they won't punish you for it. They simply attempt to detect if your phone is rooted and will prevent you from logging into the app if so. As of now tho they are unsuccessful in detecting root on a lot of phones. 
The reason they don't like the root is because having a rooted phone opens up the possibility of actually hacking and modifying their app by installing a custom Linux operating system. Modifying the code is strictly prohibited in their policies.


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not using bots and for a week it's nearly impossible to grab any blocks, so I'm considering to get bots...
Let's face it: No bots = no blocks


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

NBR said:


> I'm not using bots and for a week it's nearly impossible to grab any blocks, so I'm considering to get bots...
> Let's face it: No bots = no blocks


FREP will work without root if you decide to try one out.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I have never seen any communication from Amazon even suggesting that bots were not allowed.


Why don't you try reading the terms of service to which you agreed when you entered into the IC relationship with Amazon? It's right there in the app.

Hint: It's near the bottom.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Why don't you try reading the terms of service to which you agreed when you entered into the IC relationship with Amazon? It's right there in the app.
> 
> Hint: It's near the bottom.


I've read it and didn't see anything mentioning bots not being permitted. Using a bot does not alter or manipulate their code in any way.


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

Basmati said:


> FREP will work without root if you decide to try one out.


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Basmati said:


> FREP will work without root if you decide to try one out.


what about for iPhone?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> what about for iPhone?


I don't use an iPhone so I can't give you a specific recommendation. I'm sure if you search the store using key words like "macro recorder" or "finger tap recorder" you will find something that works.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Basmati said:


> I don't use an iPhone so I can't give you a specific recommendation. I'm sure if you search the store using key words like "macro recorder" or "finger tap recorder" you will find something that works.


i'm pretty sure the iphone needs to be jail broken for a bot to work. it might be worth it to just buy a cheap Android to get blocks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I've read it and didn't see anything mentioning bots not being permitted. Using a bot does not alter or manipulate their code in any way.


Read it again.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Read it again.


I have. How about you read it again and than type out exactly where you think it implies that bots are not allowed.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The bots at Amazon are helping me with getting some blocks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I have. How about you read it again and than type out exactly where you think it implies that bots are not allowed.


Pass. I already know what it says.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

The bots operate completely within defined parameters of the app. All they do is simply replay your taps / swipes on the screen. The bots in no way affect the integrity of the app, they do not alter or manipulate the program in any way. 
There is a program which will allow you to manipulate and alter the app tho. It will allow you to manually create and assign yourself blocks. That program is clearly against their terms of service. The bots however, are not.


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

Any app recommendation for Android ?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

pepe_inaki said:


> Any app recommendation for Android ?


FREP is good if you are not rooted. If you are rooted than Repetitouch is a little better.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Simulating swipes and taps = manipulating. Not even debatable, for anyone with a basic understanding of English vocabulary.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

The bot programs have a developers option that would allow programmers to easily prevent their use in an app. If Amazon cared about the bots than they would block them from operating. Amazon clearly does not care.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Amazon seems to have a problem with some automated programs/bots but I don't think it's a problem to run a program that simply mimicks human actions like FREP.
That being said......I'm pretty sure now that these programs are not an issue at our location. This morning we have blocks being dropped all morning......10 offers on my screen for all our normal times slots and even afternoon slots i've never seen. All 4 hour blocks. Still offers sitting there and they keep releasing earlier times. So, no bots grabbing them. Probably could have strung 2 blocks together today, never seen that before.

Coincidentally it was right after updating to 5947 version this morning.

Edit: 2 hours later 8 blocks still sitting there? Very odd for us.....


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

We've seen the floodgates open up here as well the past 2 weeks or so. Not sure if they're bringing more territories in house from USPS/UPS, or weird staffing, or something else, but plenty o' work to be had. I even saw some 4 hour blocks for the first time in a LONG time.

ETA: I'm talking Logistics here...


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

That's very odd. I still get nothing in my area. All blocks are instantly grabbed. Doesn't matter if it's restaurant or what time it is. Even when they dropped 3 to 5 blocks at the same time, they all would just get snatched up immediately. Only block I could get consistently everyday is 4pm-6pm because of the traffic (less tip per hour so people less willing to work and warehouse needs most drivers at this time.) If this keeps up, I think I'm going to transfer to Logistics. I'll let everyone else fight for blocks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Right now i'm considering this some sort of abnormal day. We'll see how the rest of the week goes? But as far as showing that automated bots are grabbing all the blocks, this pretty much shows it's not happening here. I also managed to grab a block for tomorrow while watching the "show" today. Even with 8 other blocks on my screen I was able to find and accept the next day block.

It's still going strong. They finally upped the rate to $80 for the afternoon blocks and those are still sitting and more times being dropped.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Not seeing available blocks for prime now, other than the regular pop ups that disappear immediately. Are you seeing offers from different warehouses, or just one?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

krazo said:


> Not seeing available blocks for prime now, other than the regular pop ups that disappear immediately. Are you seeing offers from different warehouses, or just one?


 I'm only seeing blocks for DMI2. Yeh, not sure what's going on but weird and changing as always.


----------



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

Bots require developer level and admin privilege before you an even install them. 
They have the ability and capability to turn your smart phone into a zombie device.
You get a free software. The bot maker gets your data.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Moral of the story -- get second cheap/free used android phone with nothing except the Flex app and botware loaded on it, connect it via wifi, and you've got a dedicated block fishing machine with no risk of your data being stolen from your main phone.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Another active day today for same day releases here. Blocks sitting there for hours, released early in the morning. 
Still some sitting unclaimed for 11:30, 12:30 and 1pm 4 hour blocks. 

Same day blocks are scooped up very quickly like most but still can be had if you're quick enough. Got the one yesterday and working on one for tomorrow. This is without an auto program/bot.


----------

